# Force-feeding post, 2.0



## boots (Jul 17, 2007)

This topic has sexy potential, and shouldn't be ruined forever by Mr. Dumbell McTrollenheimer, so I'm starting it anew.

Let's cover it all:

1) Who here is turned on by the idea of force feeding someone else and would like to try it at some point?

2) Who is turned on by the idea of being forced fed and would like to try it some point?

3) Who here has had a positive experience force feeding someone (positive for both parties)?

4) Who here has had a positive experience being force fed by someone else?

5) Who enjoys the experience of being force fed, but has had a negative experience that can be learned from?

Tell us your fantasies and stories, ask questions, ponder the pros and cons . Also feel free to specify whether your force feeding kink/fetish is driven by weight gain, or by the act of force feeding alone. Do not feel that this necessarily has to involve a pie eating contest competitor's portion of food (although my personal kink is feeding a girl an entire cake, rather coaxingly); even a being coerced into eating a few last bites, after a large meal, that you wouldn't think if trying to fit in by yourself, can be a force feeding experience. It can be romantic and gooey, or hard-on BDSM softcore porn, go to town!

But Please don't post your desires to force someone against their will, or fantasies of kidnapping a helpless girl (or boy) to force-feed to 90503954 lbs (there is a story section for that...if you must.) Likewise, please don't post just to express why you're against or not interested in force-feeding. People should feel comfortable discussing their deviant desires here without being made to feel odd-ball, and the "force" in force feeding is a relative term as far as the topic on this board as concerned, as it involves the practice of a mutually arousing sexual (or somehow satisfying) act by two consenting adults.

Now let's have sexy fun time!


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2007)

Well.

I"m going to disappoint everyone with my paltry interest in the topic which is so very tame. But I have to say that because I'm cheap, I've certainly fantasized about someone else buying me whatever food looks or sounds good on a menu (take out or eat in!) I'm not saying it would give me a giant boner, or anything, but since I generally don't do what I want, don't buy what I want (more for cost than any moral issue) even though I could afford it, there seems to be something very heady, very enticing, very liberating about someone saying: sure, whatever you want! can't decide between eating those 2 things? or those 3? I'm buying, go to town! If the other person were into the idea, that would probably free up the wallet some too.  I would love doing what i WANT to do but don't feel comfortable doing by myself.

there you have it. Not much, but I'm honest.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 17, 2007)

boots said:


> This topic has sexy potential, and shouldn't be ruined forever by Mr. Dumbell McTrollenheimer,



What the frell did I do now?


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> What the frell did I do now?



we weren't sexy enough, jack!

now hand me that pie.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> we weren't sexy enough, jack!



It's true. I'm not sexy.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't post about it.

I'm actually getting annoyed with the fact that people decide it's ok to either ridicule this topic or to express their annoyance towards it. If it doesn't interest you, move on. I think it should be a place for people to discuss their interests and not feel as if they have to justify or explain it. This just is not the place where we should have to do that.

You don't see anyone feeling free to comment that a paysite girl's picture isn't sexy with the disclaimer that hey, you have the right to voice your opinion. There are a lot of those pics I don't find appealing, so I just keep my trap shut. I also don't go on the Clothing/Fashion board and post about not liking somebody shoes or new dress. And should I feel free to derail any food related threads that are about steak just because I, personally, don't eat meat? No. Sure I have my opinions about it, but a board where people are discussing what their favorites steakhouses are just isn't the place for me to start in on PETA issues.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2007)

well, i didn't see anyone else posting so far, and so I posted what interested me about the topic. I don't think it's particularly exciting to someone MORE interested in it, and so I put a disclaimer, but I threw out what interested me personally, and I'm totally fine with my contribution. If you're not, I'm okay with that too, Loves.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 18, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Don't post about it.
> 
> I'm actually getting annoyed with the fact that people decide it's ok to either ridicule this topic or to express their annoyance towards it. If it doesn't interest you, move on. I think it should be a place for people to discuss their interests and not feel as if they have to justify or explain it. This just is not the place where we should have to do that.
> 
> You don't see anyone feeling free to comment that a paysite girl's picture isn't sexy with the disclaimer that hey, you have the right to voice your opinion. There are a lot of those pics I don't find appealing, so I just keep my trap shut. I also don't go on the Clothing/Fashion board and post about not liking somebody shoes or new dress. And should I feel free to derail any food related threads that are about steak just because I, personally, don't eat meat? No. Sure I have my opinions about it, but a board where people are discussing what their favorites steakhouses are just isn't the place for me to start in on PETA issues.


 
Hear, hear. 

I think that we've established more than once that many people aren't interested in feederism. And that's fine, but this board is about erotic weight gain. People should feel comfortable coming in here and talking about things that turn them on without the automatic avalanche of "ew gross" posts. 

If you don't personally do it but find it interesting and can respectfully engage in the conversation? Ok. But if you're just wandering in to poke fun or insult, then it's just a waste of time. So let's take it as read that lots of people hate it and leave the conversation open for those who want to discuss it without judgment.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> well, i didn't see anyone else posting so far, and so I posted what interested me about the topic. I don't think it's particularly exciting to someone MORE interested in it, and so I put a disclaimer, but I threw out what interested me personally, and I'm totally fine with my contribution. If you're not, I'm okay with that too, Loves.



I don't think she was referring to you. You were honestly saying that you have some level of interest in it, but maybe for different reasons. I think that Love was just trying to head off the usually inevitable burst o' hatred that accompanies these threads.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 18, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Don't post about it.
> 
> I'm actually getting annoyed with the fact that people decide it's ok to either ridicule this topic or to express their annoyance towards it. If it doesn't interest you, move on. I think it should be a place for people to discuss their interests and not feel as if they have to justify or explain it. This just is not the place where we should have to do that.



thank you.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 18, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Don't post about it.
> 
> I'm actually getting annoyed with the fact that people decide it's ok to either ridicule this topic or to express their annoyance towards it. If it doesn't interest you, move on. I think it should be a place for people to discuss their interests and not feel as if they have to justify or explain it. This just is not the place where we should have to do that.
> 
> You don't see anyone feeling free to comment that a paysite girl's picture isn't sexy with the disclaimer that hey, you have the right to voice your opinion. There are a lot of those pics I don't find appealing, so I just keep my trap shut. I also don't go on the Clothing/Fashion board and post about not liking somebody shoes or new dress. And should I feel free to derail any food related threads that are about steak just because I, personally, don't eat meat? No. Sure I have my opinions about it, but a board where people are discussing what their favorites steakhouses are just isn't the place for me to start in on PETA issues.





Waxwing said:


> Hear, hear.
> 
> I think that we've established more than once that many people aren't interested in feederism. And that's fine, but this board is about erotic weight gain. People should feel comfortable coming in here and talking about things that turn them on without the automatic avalanche of "ew gross" posts.
> 
> If you don't personally do it but find it interesting and can respectfully engage in the conversation? Ok. But if you're just wandering in to poke fun or insult, then it's just a waste of time. So let's take it as read that lots of people hate it and leave the conversation open for those who want to discuss it without judgment.





Waxwing said:


> I don't think she was referring to you. You were honestly saying that you have some level of interest in it, but maybe for different reasons. I think that Love was just trying to head off the usually inevitable burst o' hatred that accompanies these threads.





dan ex machina said:


> thank you.



Agree with all of the above. I've voiced my opinion several times before when posts on the weight board have been attacked or laughed and sneered at. I do understand that healthy debate is good, but when the OP is asking specific questions on a subject, then a person or people coming onto the thread to just state disagreement with the topic or poke fun at it, is not right. I think the same kind of respect should be shown to each person and each board as lovesBHMS said above. Nobody would dream of going to the clothing board and telling a woman she was "ewww gross", yet that happens here on the weight board to posters. 

I am not pointing the finger at anyone in particular here and definitely not at you Jes, but those who do this stuff on these boards do it relatively frequently and they know it. I'm going to start reporting posts as abusive on the weight board more often now if I see them, as that will be the only way some people realise that snide remarks and bullying thinly veiled as joking amongst themselves is not going to be accepted.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2007)

well, if anyone thought my comment about me being 'not sexy enough' was a dig, it was only a dig at myself. I know my comments (about my interests) don't fit what the OP most likely wanted to get at, and so I'm saying that to those people into this activity, I (or my comments) aren't particularly sexy. But I stand by them, and I don't tend to mock or disparage interests or fetishes. And frankly, I sometimes feel really ...lacking, when it comes to weight and sex and Dims. I shouldn't. I should proclaim my interests from the mountain top, and be proud of them, but sometimes I feel too skinny, too not into eating, too whatever. Not that that's what this thread is about, of course. I guess I want to be involved even when I'm not totally involved, to show that I don't get grossed out by the topic, that I don't want to point at the OP and scream FREAK! 
Being around Dims has certainly made these fantasies more interesting to me.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> well, if anyone thought my comment about me being 'not sexy enough' was a dig, it was only a dig at myself. I know my comments (about my interests) don't fit what the OP most likely wanted to get at, and so I'm saying that to those people into this activity, I (or my comments) aren't particularly sexy. But I stand by them, and I don't tend to mock or disparage interests or fetishes. And frankly, I sometimes feel really ...lacking, when it comes to weight and sex and Dims. I shouldn't. I should proclaim my interests from the mountain top, and be proud of them, but sometimes I feel too skinny, too not into eating, too whatever. Not that that's what this thread is about, of course. I guess I want to be involved even when I'm not totally involved, to show that I don't get grossed out by the topic, that I don't want to point at the OP and scream FREAK!
> Being around Dims has certainly made these fantasies more interesting to me.



And that's what's really cool about these threads. Even if it's something you've never practiced you can become interested in it and want to learn more. That's how I am. I always read the weight board because I just think it's all really fascinating. And time to time? Pretty hot!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought the "Mr. Dumbell McTrollenheimer" comment was a joke and responded in kind. The wording of Boot's post seemed to me this was supposed to be a "fun" thread.  

Jes, made an honest post that in no way made fun of the topic. If people don't find that hot enough too friggin bad. 

Neither of us mocked the subject matter in any way. Getting pissy at me will only encourage me and trust me, you don't want to do that.


----------



## butch (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, I'll join Jes and state the WB-related stuff that I like. I by no means am into force feeding, wanting someone to get fatter, recording weight gain, or otherwise into anything that smacks of D/S and eating and weight gain. But talking about it, or reading it, has its pleasures.

On a teasing level, I think some language of a D/S nature would be fun in regards to food. For example, if I were to take Jes out to that restaurant and let her order whatever she wanted, I think it would be fun, with a big smirk on my face, to say, "You WILL order the 3 main courses you're debating about ordering" or "You WILL finish the last bite of your second dessert." Not in an authoritative way, but in a playful way, and if she said, "No, my gut will literally burst if I eat that last bite" then I'd just eat it for her,  .

What I do like, though, is taking a fellow fattie out to dinner, and for both of us to eat as much as we can, and then we could engage in some fun play with our stuffed fat bellies (and other fat bits) once we've returned to our bedroom. Now, I'm not turned on by the weight gain that may or may not result from this behavior, and if neither of us gained an ounce, that would be fine. I do enjoy the idea of knowing my weights and measurements, as well as the person I would be engaging in this behavior with, just because it makes things more 'real' to me, because I can quantify the fat. But I don't need this information because I want those figures to change. And, I have to say, licking and eating certain edible things off someone's body is hot to me, too.

Now, in complete honesty, this kind of stuff turns me on more than traditional types of sexual play, and so it is sort of frustrating that I haven't met too many other fat people who get turned on as much as I do by this kind of stuff. Many folks tolerate, or find parts of it to enjoy, but they don't get into it like I do. And while I'm happy to perform other sorts of behaviors that would get my partner aroused, it sucks not to have that equality there with our desires. I know that there is no 100% match between peoples turn-ons, in many cases, but I wonder, for those of you of either gender (because this scenario excites me in both genders) who are fat, what degree of your sexual turn ons are fat-specific, and why do you think this is so?

Now, this is probably TMI, but hey, it's not X-rated, so it can't be all that bad.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 18, 2007)

I dont know that the idea of force feeding is a turn on for me. Force during sex? You betcha! Force with food? Not so much. I think that food can be sexy though, there's this one scene in 9 1/2 Weeks (I think that's what movie it was) where Mickey Rourke and Kim Bassigner are on the floor in front of the fridge and he's just taking food out of the fridge and feeding it to her. There was a sense of I'm in control over you in that scene but not anything I'd consider force if that makes sense. In any case, that scene? Way hot, it turned me on watching it and it still turns me on a bit just thinking about it now. 






boots said:


> This topic has sexy potential, and shouldn't be ruined forever by Mr. Dumbell McTrollenheimer, so I'm starting it anew.
> 
> Let's cover it all:
> 
> ...


----------



## butch (Jul 18, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I dont know that the idea of force feeding is a turn on for me. Force during sex? You betcha! Force with food? Not so much. I think that food can be sexy though, there's this one scene in 9 1/2 Weeks (I think that's what movie it was) where Mickey Rourke and Kim Bassigner are on the floor in front of the fridge and he's just taking food out of the fridge and feeding it to her. There was a sense of I'm in control over you in that scene but not anything I'd consider force if that makes sense. In any case, that scene? Way hot, it turned me on watching it and it still turns me on a bit just thinking about it now.



Wow, Ella, I think every female friend I ever had gets turned on by that scene, which I think is interesting in so many ways. 

There was a time where many of these friends of mine also had the hots for Mickey Rourke, which I never quite got.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 18, 2007)

butch said:


> Wow, Ella, I think every female friend I ever had gets turned on by that scene, which I think is interesting in so many ways.
> 
> There was a time where many of these friends of mine also had the hots for Mickey Rourke, which I never quite got.



Yeah I never quite got the whole in love with Mickey Rourke thing, but the chemistry in that scene? That I get!


----------



## philosobear (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a funny relationship to force-feeding...I'm very into weight gain, but I can't stand the feeling of being really stuffed- it sends me funny. But if play's done in a way where I lose control of how much fattening food/smoothie I'm putting away...well yes that gives me a very sexy shiver. The key ingredients are getting fatter (or something that I know will lead in this direction) and being out of control. If these two buttons can be pressed without giving me that queasy/sleepy feeling, I'm very much up for it!


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Jul 18, 2007)

While I don't like being forced to do anything, I've always fantasized about having a girl feed me until I literally could not eat anymore. I don't want to be forced to eat or dominated, just sit there while someone else feeds me. However I don't like the idea of being forcefully fed (as in being coerced to eat) and actually find the idea of it a turn off. Unfortunately I don't have any stories since I have never found someone willing to feed me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> It's true. I'm not sexy.



That's debatable


----------



## boots (Jul 19, 2007)

Chubbyadmirer86 said:


> While I don't like being forced to do anything, I've always fantasized about having a girl feed me until I literally could not eat anymore. I don't want to be forced to eat or dominated, just sit there while someone else feeds me. However I don't like the idea of being forcefully fed (as in being coerced to eat) and actually find the idea of it a turn off. Unfortunately I don't have any stories since I have never found someone willing to feed me.



I still don't think people understand the broad range of actions the topic of "force feeding" can cover. As I mentioned before, the "force" in "force feeding" is a relative term. Obviously if both parties want it, both parties are willful. So what you're actually doing is forcing someone BY their will rather than against it. Trying to make that that will as opaque as possible while being clearly consensual is the tricky part.

And to be force fed, you don't have to necessarily be "dominated", though that can surely be a sexy time for some. All I would think it takes to be force fed in the mildest sense, is to, by someone else's hand, fed more food than you would be able to eat by yourself. Coaxed to eat more than you would, or outright forced to. 



Ella Bella said:


> I dont know that the idea of force feeding is a turn on for me. Force during sex? You betcha! Force with food? Not so much. I think that food can be sexy though, there's this one scene in 9 1/2 Weeks (I think that's what movie it was) where Mickey Rourke and Kim Bassigner are on the floor in front of the fridge and he's just taking food out of the fridge and feeding it to her. There was a sense of I'm in control over you in that scene but not anything I'd consider force if that makes sense. In any case, that scene? Way hot, it turned me on watching it and it still turns me on a bit just thinking about it now.



See above.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Jul 19, 2007)

boots said:


> And to be force fed, you don't have to necessarily be "dominated", though that can surely be a sexy time for some. All I would think it takes to be force fed in the mildest sense, is to, by someone else's hand, fed more food than you would be able to eat by yourself. Coaxed to eat more than you would, or outright forced to.




Well if you put it like that than I am turned on by the idea of force feeding (and therefore would like to try it sometime). Now that I think of it you prolly can't really force food down someone's throat without them choking. Unless of course you try and stick a tube into their stomach, which someone talked about recently on this board. Even that is really dangerous and would fall into the category of "being dominated".


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2007)

Enjoying someone's gluttonous overindulgence is fun but the word 'force' kinda gives me an uneasy feeling. Eating mechanics function in rhythm and are somewhat involuntary - not necessarily fully controlled by the owner. If the body becomes overtaxed it can respond in weird ways and sometimes the results can be more than just messy. I would be afraid of food going down the wrong pipe or the esophagus rupturing or something.


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 19, 2007)

I suppose 'force' could mean not allowing them to breathe until they swallow - by whatever means. Up to the individual to decide whether they like that idea...

Of course, for most all that's required is the roleplay. Even if you're not truly restrained and physically forced, you can _pretend_ that there are consequences for failing to comply. If it gets more serious than this there are real trust issues in your relationship, I think...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2007)

Sojourner said:


> I suppose 'force' could mean not allowing them to breathe until they swallow - by whatever means. Up to the individual to decide whether they like that idea...
> 
> Of course, for most all that's required is the roleplay. Even if you're not truly restrained and physically forced, you can _pretend_ that there are consequences for failing to comply. If it gets more serious than this there are real trust issues in your relationship, I think...



The problem may well be that 'force feeding' conjures up different images for different people. It may be too broad a term and when someone says they are into it they may be thinking one thing but their partner may be thinking about something totally different, especially when funnels are being mentioned. 

It's scary stuff to give up control in the first place and the thought of being pushed too far is a fear on anyone's mind. Two people, consent, communication, bla bla - we know those things are important for anything but choking and the gasping that happens when one can't breathe or suddenly panics because the brain 'thinks' there is danger is something controled by reflex, not conscious thought. Rarely can anyone control that making it nearly impossible to trust to a partner. Role play might be fun but the uber safe version might be a little too lame for someone who is really into this I reckon. I'm leaving plenty of room to be wrong though because I don't rightly know. *shrugs*


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 19, 2007)

The same questions had occurred to me, Lilly. I suppose I wonder if the word "force" is overstating it. 

For those of you who do engage in it and dig it, is it ever really forced or just, well, implied force? 

PS: Lilly I hope you don't mind that I swiped your hilarious phrase "regurgitant postulation."


----------



## philosobear (Jul 19, 2007)

for me, just hearing the words 'finish it' are a thrill...it's all about enjoying the implications, never mind what might literally be true...we are talking about fantasy, after all...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> The same questions had occurred to me, Lilly. I suppose I wonder if the word "force" is overstating it.
> 
> For those of you who do engage in it and dig it, is it ever really forced or just, well, implied force?
> 
> PS: Lilly I hope you don't mind that I swiped your hilarious phrase "regurgitant postulation."



Well, for me this activity has a domme/sub component. And like any healthy kink you need two willing partners. And you need good communication as to how far the playing is going to go. In the same way if you were engaging in traditional BDSM you would make sure to use a safe word or to talk beforehand about how tight a person would be tied up, with force feeding you make sure to be aware of your partner's limits. As with traditional BDSM the sub/eating person really controls what goes on.

Additionally, as with much fetish play there is fun in pushing limits. You can mutually enjoy the idea of the eating person overdoing it or allowing the domme/feeding person a lot more leeway in deciding when to stop.


----------



## Midori (Jul 21, 2007)

Excellent! I've been involved with the M/s community for a number of years and the entire concept is very hard for people to understand, even without the food element. Power exchange is an intricate concept and the word -force- is such an alarm ringer in our society that it's hard to get people to calmly consider the dynamics in a healthy power exchange relationship. And yes, there are many very very healthy power exchange relationships whether they are called M/s (Master/slave), D/s (Dominant/submissive) or some other term from the BDSM community. 

Consensual is the ultimate cornerstone of a power exchange relationship. Non-consensual relationships are obviously illegal and damaging. Those in consensual power exchange relationships aren't victims and they aren't doormats. It's a mistake to assume the submissive component in the relationship is a doormat. Often they are very strong people who desire to give up control whether by inner longing or to relieve pressures in their every day public life. They want something stronger than themselves to give over to and to let go with. I know many highly intelligent and successful women who are submissives ... it would be a mistake to assume however, that just any person claiming to be Dominant, could -Master- or -Dominant- them. ~laughing~

Every power exchange relationship that I am familiar with is self defining according to the agreements and needs of the people involved. There is not a single text book picture of a PE relationship any more than a marriage or any committed partnership. There must be trust established and mutual needs that are clearly understood and respected. One must truly need the submissive component in their life to engage in a rewarding PE relationship and likewise the dominant component has to be a natural drive and not something just pretended in healthy PE relationship. 

While there can be elements of roleplay in most fetish exploration, the force part of the equation is not roleplay to many people. It's also not the force one may think of in terms of a brutalization. The whole premise of M/s or PE is a submission of one's will to a more dominant will even when the submissive partner may not really -want- to always obey at the moment. There is a higher drive to submit that ultimately supercedes the feelings of the moment and leads to the fulfillment found in a Power Exchange relationship. 

The ground work is laid over time in a PE relationship with both parties needing to know areas of interest and arousal, personal psychological states, personal history, and limits ... it's not a light or impersonal relationship. The Dominant has to realize the enormity of his control and power and must soberly always consider the ramifications of his demands on his submissive. The submissive builds trust with the Dominant partner and is then able to delve deeper into her own submissive needs, trusting that he knows her and will not take her to an ultimately unhealthy place, though there may be times of some initial fear that is overcome with a willful decision to trust. 

In a PE type of force feeding relationship, the submissive may want to stop just because she -feels- like it at the moment or even just because she is feeling willful and disobedient, however the Dominant, perceiving that this is a test of PE and control may not allow the activity to stop at the moment. This does not mean that he has to physically traumatize her in order to force the issue, he will simply command it. She will either obey or not and if she chooses not to obey she will already know that there will be consequences that both have already established boundaries for, early in the relationship. 

Ultimately the -force- in a PE relationship is subjective. A submissive WANTS to be pushed to give over control which is why they have entered into a PE relationsihp and likewise the Dominant wants to control and is comfortable with control at a level that is beyond what 'nilla dating relationships usually manifest. He will then give demands or expectations that consider the overall health (mental and physical) of his partner but won't cater to mood or whim if he wishes to be obeyed. 

I am not sure that all Force Feeding is Power Exchange based on the M/s or D/s type of model but I would hope that it would be actually, for the safety of both partners. Force Feeding is a huge responsibility to those during the urging and should not be taken on lightly ... the health of the eating partner needs to be considered at all times - both mental and physical health. Embarking on an extended force feeding relationship should be done with soberness and a trusting/caring bond between the parties involved. Body modification, especially radical body modification simply to fulfill someone's fetish should come with seriously considered and accepted responsibility and committment from the dominant as well as submissive parts of the equation.

Uggh ... I will hush now, I apologize for rambling!

bright blessings!

&#9834;midori


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I dont know that the idea of force feeding is a turn on for me. Force during sex? You betcha! Force with food? Not so much. I think that food can be sexy though, there's this one scene in 9 1/2 Weeks (I think that's what movie it was) where Mickey Rourke and Kim Bassigner are on the floor in front of the fridge and he's just taking food out of the fridge and feeding it to her. There was a sense of I'm in control over you in that scene but not anything I'd consider force if that makes sense. In any case, that scene? Way hot, it turned me on watching it and it still turns me on a bit just thinking about it now.




I can't help wondering just how differently everyone would've felt about that scene if Kim Basinger was fat


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 22, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I can't help wondering just how differently everyone would've felt about that scene if Kim Basinger was fat



Well get to it and re-shoot it! 

Actually I can't watch that scene. I find it unbearably nauseating because the food gets all over her skin. The thought of force-feeding doesn't sicken me at all, but food touching skin? Oh god please no.


----------



## butch (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't stand that messy fun stuff, the british women in huge vats of beans, covered in them, makes me ill.* But other things lovingly spread on skin, that is a whole other story, ahem.

*Disclaimer: but if you, dear reader, really enjoy it, then more power to you. Variety is the spice of life and all that.


----------



## Jes (Jul 22, 2007)

butch said:


> I can't stand that messy fun stuff, the british women in huge vats of beans, covered in them, makes me ill.* But other things lovingly spread on skin, that is a whole other story, ahem.
> 
> *Disclaimer: but if you, dear reader, really enjoy it, then more power to you. Variety is the spice of life and all that.



i want cream cheese spread on the bagel that is my belly.

but seriously, i think cumin is the spice of life when it comes to women in vats of beans. 

to stay on track, i wonder if the worlds of feeding and messy sex ever come into contact? you'd have to think they would, at some point, for lots of people.


----------



## butch (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm sure they do. I think there was a Springer episode about this, where someone was wrapped up in a giant burrito. It was a sight I'll never forget.


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2007)

butch said:


> I'm sure they do. I think there was a Springer episode about this, where someone was wrapped up in a giant burrito. It was a sight I'll never forget.



I...I...

i give up. i do.


----------



## butch (Jul 23, 2007)

Jes said:


> I...I...
> 
> i give up. i do.



Give up what? Giant burritos filled with veggies, cheese, salsa, sour cream, and human being?


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2007)

does no one want to wear flannel, anymore? are there no lumberjacks left?

Remember that guy on the webernet who had the following fetish: he liked dressing up as a woman, but only as the women from the Weather Channel, and then,dressed up, he liked taking pies in the face?

Remember him? He was fetish overachiever, i tell you what. Busy 24/7, that one!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 23, 2007)

Jes said:


> ....but seriously, i think cumin is the spice of life when it comes to women in vats of beans...



how are you pronouncing that...?

oops sorry. I am bad!!


----------

